# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ζουν δύο καναρίνια πιό ευτυχισμένα μαζί;

## Deimitori

Διαβάζω στο βιβλίο με τον τίτλο "Καναρίνια" του Horst Bielweld από τις εκδόσεις Ψύχαλου πως δύο καναρίνια και κυρίως αρσενικό και θηλυκό είναι πιό ευτυχισμένα και ζουν πιό "φυσιολογική" ζωή εάν ζουν μαζί. Μπορεί το αρσενικό να κελαηδά λιγότερο όταν είναι μαζί με το θηλυκό, αλλά θα κελαηδά με περισσότερες εναλλαγές αναφέρει ο συγγραφέας. Ο οποίος επίσης γράφει ότι το να ζει σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί το αρσενικό μαζί με το ταίρι του το καθιστά περισσότερο υγιές καθώς πετά περισσότερο και είναι πιό δραστήριο και κεφάτο. Ο ίδιος αναφέρει πως έχει ακούσει καναρίνια φωνής αν κελαηδούν εξίσου καλά είτε ήταν στο μικρό κλουβί είτε στο μεγάλο.

Τελικά, εάν κάποιος δεν έχει ως τελικό σκοπό του να συμμετέχει σε διαγωνισμούς φωνής, αλλά να χαίρεται τα καναρίνια του και να χαίρονται και αυτά στο μέγιστο δυνατόν την ζωή τους μέσα έστω και μέσα στο κλουβί, εσείς φίλοι τι πιστεύετε, είναι καλύτερο γιά τα καναρίνια μας να ζουν ως ζευγάρι καθ΄ όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής τους; 

Και μία άσχετη με το ανωτέρω θέμα ερώτηση μου. Τα "ψεύτικα" αυγά που βάζουμε στην φωλιά ως αντικατάσταση των κανονικών αυγών, ώστε να επωαστούν αργότερα όλα τα κανονικά αυγά μαζί από την κανάρα, που τα βρίσκουμε; Τα πουλάνε τα καταστήματα ωδικών πτηνών ή που αλλού μπορεί να τα βρει κάποιος; 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη πολυ ωραιο!! το θεμα που ανοιξες και με ενδιαφερει και προσωπικα να ακουσω γνωμες απο τους φιλους μας επι του θεματος. εγω να σου πω την αληθεια! οταν με το καλο θα παρω ταιρι στο μικρο Timbrado που εχω υιοθετησει, θα μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να εχω και να βλεπω το ζευγαρι σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια, περιμενω να ακουσω γνωμες και εμπειριες.. τα πλαστικα αυγα τα βρισκεις σε pet shops η σε καταστηματα κτηνιατρικων 15 λεπτα το ενα κανουν.

----------


## xarhs

τα πουλανε τα περισσοτερα πετ σοπ.... απου και να πας δημητρη θα βρεις.!!!!!!! για τα υπολοιπα δημητρη ισως να εχεις και δικιο... αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι για να ειναι πιο επιτυχημενη η αναπαραγωγη...... ειναι τα καναρινια να ειναι οντως σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια, αλλα  ξεχωριστα αρσενικα θυληκα για καλυτερη και πιο επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη αφου πυρρωνουν καλυτερα..... και αναζηταει το ενα το αλλο.....!!!!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη και Χάρη!

----------


## Gardelius

Το ¨φλερτ¨..... η <αναζητηση>...ειναι η ουσια!!!!

----------


## jk21

Για τα αυγα ειναι ευκολο να βρεις .αν δυσκολευτεις τα ξαναλεμε

Για το αλλο θεμα... ολοι ξερετε οτι ειμαι υπερμαχος να μην χωριζετε το ζευγαρι οταν η θηλυκια εχει κανει αυγα .Για μενα ειναι σημαντικοτατο ,με επιτυχιες ή οχι στις γεννες ,το ζευγαρι να τα ζει ολα μαζι .Αυτο το μαζι ,μπορει να διατηρηθει και στην πτεροροια ,αν εχουν ηρεμησει νωριτερα και δεν θελουν ζευγαρωματων συνεχεια εν μεσω 35 βαθμων καταμεσις του Ιουλη .Αν ομως αυτο δεν υπαρχει και το πυρωμα διατηρειται ,σαφεστατα για την υγεια κυριως του θηλυκου ,πρεπει να χωρισθουν .Το ιδιο ισχυει και το φθινοπωρο ,αν ο καιρος παραειναι καλως και υπαρχει σαφης ενδειξη για διαθεση δημιουργιας φωλιας και ζευγαρωματος .Αν αυτο δεν συμβαινει σαφως και μπορουν να ειναι μαζι και το προτιμω απο τα να ειναι το καθενα μονο του . Αν βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα πουλια ,δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα ,η επιλογη ενωσης ολων των θηλυκων ξεχωρα και ολων των αρσενικων ξεχωρα .στη φυση τα πουλια ειναι αγελεα εκεινη την εποχη και οχι σε ζευγαρια .αν ομως δεν υπαρχουν αλλα πουλια ,καλα ειναι να ειναι παρεα ή εστω με χωρισμα αλλα οχι οπτικο .Ισως αυτο να ειναι το ιδανικο .Ειτε το αρσενικο κελαηδα πολυ ειτε οχι .τα ιδια και το χειμωνα .Την ανοιξη ομως αν τα πουλια ειναι συνεχως μαζι ,υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα (εμενα μου συνεβαινε παλια που ειχα 1 -2 ζευγαρια και τα ειχα μαζι μονιμα ) να πυρωσει το ενα ,νωριτερα απο το αλλο και να υπαρξουν καυγαδες ,που σε κλειστο χωρο ,χωρις δυνατοτητα διαφυγης του πουλιου που δεν θελει να ζευγαρωσει ,ισ ως οδηγησει σε βιαιες συμπεριφορες του αλλου και σε οριστικη ρηξη της προτερης τρυφερης σχεσης .Για αυτο λοιπον ειμαι υπερ της συνυπαρξης ,αλλα σε περιοδους πυρωματος ,παντα με χωρισμα (καγκελο ) μεχρι να διαπιστωσουμε ταυτιση διαθεσης

----------


## xarhs

εγω  δημητρη εχω ξεχωρα ολα τα αρσενικα καναρινια χειμωνα και ανοιξη... και τα θυληκα μερικα μαζι μερικα μονα τους....οτανα αρχιζουν να πιανου οι ζεστες βαζω ολα τα καναρινια μαζι.... αρσενικα θυληκα μεχρι και νεοσσους........ και η μανα να τους ταιζει αναμεσα στο πληθος!!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα σε ένα και την οικογένειά σου . Κατ΄ αρχήν  όσα γράφει ο συγγραφέας είναι τα συναισθήματα ενός ανθρώπου , πραγματικά φιλόζωου  αλλά όμως  στην σφαίρα του συγγραφικού στερεώματος ,εκφράζοντας  το ιδανικό χωρίς να αναφέρει διάφορες παραμέτρους υποχρεωτικές . Δεν μπορεί αυτό να γίνει πραγματικότητα σχεδόν στο σύνολο των εκτροφέων . Μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί όταν υπάρχει χώρος ,συνθήκες κλιματολογικές ,ένα μόνο ζευγάρι και πολύ χρήμα να φτιάξεις ένα κλουβί πολύ μεγάλο ,σαν τις εξωτερικές κλούβες. Διαφορετικά για να κρατήσεις ένα ή και δύο ζευγάρια, σε μια μέτρια κλούβα χωρίς να βγάλεις τα θηλυκά ,μετά το φθινόπωρο θα πας για άλλες κανάρες ,μπορεί και κάναρους . Τώρα για να τραγουδά ο κάναρος κανονικά σε μια τέτοια εκτροφή ,δεν το πιστεύω ποτέ , όπου συμβαίνει είναι η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα. Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι το τραγούδι είναι στο μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του ένα ερωτικό κάλεσμα ... Τώρα για τα αυγά σου είπαν τα άλλα παιδιά... Ευτυχισμένο το 2013  ...

----------


## Deimitori

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία, Δημήτρη, Χάρη και Ιωάννη!

----------

